# Flax seed oil for younger skin



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I have been taking flax seed oil and I swear I look younger, more glow, and smoother. Anyone else take it or have the same results?


----------



## Veryfaithfulwife (Jul 23, 2011)

Nope, but I was talking to some old hippy healer type guy a few months back and he was telling me that Flaxseed oil mixed with cottage cheese taken orally will cure cancer.....


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

THanks kelly, I think I'll try it.
I've also heard that flaxseed oil has lots of omega 3's & 6's. Good for heart & for diabetes.

I'll give it a go if the price ain't to pricey.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I take Omega 3 fatty acid in capsule form daily & it keeps me from getting my usual heart palpitations.
So I know for a fact it works wonders on our bodies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

